# Synthesis of Phenylacetic acid from Benzyl cyanide (large scale)



## William Dampier

*Reaction scheme:*





*Synthesis:*
1. 650 liters of water and 75 kg sodium hydroxide added to the reactor.
2. Stirring is carried out within 2 hours.
3. 300 kg benzyl cyanide is added into the reactor.
4. The reaction mass is heated to a temperature 100 *С.
5. Stirred for 9 hours.
6. Added 75 liters of water to the reactor.
7. The reaction mass is cooled to a temperature of 20 *C.
8. At this temperature the reactor is added 70 liters of hydrochloric acid to pH - 6.
9. The reactor was then added 14 kg of activated carbon.
10. The reaction mass is heated to a temperature of 65 *С.
11. Maintained at this temperature with stirring for 30 minutes.
12. The reaction mass is then moved to the crystallizer through the nutsche-filter.
13. Cooled to temperature 10 *C.
14. At this temperature and stirring, phenylacetic acid is released by 37% hydrochloric acid at pH 1-2.
15. Phenylacetic acid crystallization is carried out within 2 hours.
16. The reaction mass at the end of crystallization moves to the centrifuge, pressed and washed with water.


----------



## Jack

Can you post a link to the source of this information,
and what is the purpose of the activated carbon step? Is this personal experience?


----------



## William Dampier

Jack said:


> Can you post a link to the source of this information,
> and what is the purpose of the activated carbon step? Is this personal experience?



JackThere is no article on this subject, this is a production moment. If you are interested in practicing this synthesis, I will help.


----------

